# Infrequent heat cycles for female cat



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, I am pretty new to this forum and have a query regarding my female queen. She is exactly 1 year old and GCCF registered active. I am a complete novice but as I have 2 neutered Ragdolls I was lucky enough to be given the opportunity to breed pedigree Ragdolls. My girl is healthy, happy and a big 4kg. She had her first heat when she was 10 months. She called for about a week but I had no intention of letting Her meet a stud until she was 1. 
The problem is she has not called since and I am getting worried as I understand that she should call at least every few weeks. There was no mistaking her first heat, she walked around for almost a week with her bum in the air. 
She is a house cat and I am very conscious of not leaving the lights on etc, could her cycle be delayed due to this as the weather here is awful. Does anyone have any tips to bring her into heat. I would add a pic of my gorgeous girl but not sure how to do this


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

When you say you're conscious of not leaving the lights on, you might actually be delaying her cycle. Cats come into cycle typicall when it's warm and bright. However, raggies are a slow maturing breed, so her lack of calling, particularly as she's only had one so far, wouldn't worry me at all. Kittens take a while to settle into regular calling normally, so you might have a while yet to wait. I really wouldn't be concerned though. Isn't your breeder mentoring you at all?


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah yes, I did wonder about how much light is enough to encourage a normal fertility cycle. I have an old Victorian house that is pretty dark, and she likes to sleep in warm, dark places too. I will try not to worry, and hopefully she will set her own rhythmn. Her breeder has agreed to be my mentor, he also agreed to take her to stud as he has an unrelated male. I suppose I am just impatient to have gorgeous little bundles running around the house


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you asked her breeder about this? She might be taking after her mother.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

My Birman was like this had her first call at 10 months and then nothing until she was 14 months - it's not unusual. My Muffin called at 13 months for the first time. I wouldn't worry - she will call when she is ready. If she still hasn't called agin by 18 months then I would begin to worry. ANd, yes, take to your breeder/ mentor, what do they say?


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

My mentor told me not to worry too! I wanted to see if other cats were similar. Now I realise Tilly is not unusual and she will grow up in her own time xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My girl had a full call at 10 months, a tiny one at 15 months (she was finished by the time we got to stud...) and then called again properly at at 21 months. Her kittens are now 11 weeks old and she has already called!!!! Typical.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Talk to her breeder, is she fully health tested? will you be neutering the kittens before they leave you? Taylorbaby on here is a ragdoll breeder, dont think she comes on here anymore maybe give her a email for advice she was always happy to help me with foster kittens.


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

young queens often have a 'kitten call' and then wait quite a while before calling again. Occasionally a girl in heat will ovulate without mating, and this will result in a false pregnancy which will stop her calling for around 6 weeks. 
Don't worry she'll call again, probably when its least convenient for you to take her to stud or for you to look after her kittening in 9 weeks time LOL!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

hi

I wouldnt worry, infact think i would quite welcome it...
My young siamese girl whos is just 9 months has called very strongly twice already and think she is building up to another.

At least you can wait, I have a very vocal young girl who thinks she is ready, willing and able.


Well she is going to have to wait a little longer, think I would rather be in your shoes


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

I admit I was quite thankful she didn't call while I was revising for exams, I have just finished my 2nd year at university. But now I have the whole summer off, she decides to go into fertility hibernation. I think she may be working up to calling though as she has been rolling around on the floor almost non stop for almost a week. She keeps nuzzling up next to us and can't get enough of us all at the mo. this is unusual for her as she usually spends a little bit of time cuddling, but most of the day she is running after imaginary mice or winding up my older Ragdolls. Her philosophy for life is play, play and more play xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just typical. Never plan for kittens, then the girls will call like clockwork. Plan for them and they go on strike. I have to say though, I envy you. My little one started calling at about 8 and a half months. no kitten calls for her, oh no! She was straight into full blown adult calling, on a week, off for 2.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2021)

Is this still active lol, probably not since it’s been about 9 years. Did anyone figure out how to make the calling more frequent


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Jellyfish said:


> Is this still active lol, probably not since it's been about 9 years. Did anyone figure out how to make the calling more frequent


I would start your own thread.


----------

